# Is it possible to install new Subs and Amp using Stock RF system in 06 sentra



## mcitarella87 (Aug 13, 2007)

I recently purchased 2 10" polk audio subs and a 500 W bazooka amp from my friend.. nothing special but got it for cheap, 50 bucks.. Anyways, I was wondering if it is possible to hook up my new subs and amp to the Stock Rockford Fosgate Head Unit in my 06 sentra Special Edition, as im pretty low on $$$


----------



## tommyboy1104 (Sep 25, 2007)

yea its possible. i have the same car and before i bought a deck for it best buy hooked it up to my stock radio, the rockford fosgate unit. i highly recommend proffessional installation because you have to bypass the amp and run the wires to a converter to the rear speakers. however, i strongly recommend buying a deck. you can purchase a cheap one from any audio store or like best buy or circut city and it is definitally worth the money because it sounds so much better and alot more clear. plus you have more settings for your subs and interior speakers this way you dont blow them out. good luck!!!


----------



## mcitarella87 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ight, thnx for the help man, Im actually about to pick up an alpine head unit from my friend later tonight, so i hope that works out.. Anyways since im gettin a new head unit, u think i could do that myself, or should i just not bother and let best buy do it for me?


----------



## tommyboy1104 (Sep 25, 2007)

if your not sure if you can do it yourself, its not waste the time and hassle. i mean its not that hard to do, but if you never installed a deck before, take it to best buy and if you buy a deck from there they install it for free but i kno ur getting one from your friend so you might not want to spend the money on installation. so its your desicion.


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

If you get the proper wiring harness for the car and you can tell the difference between red, yellow, black, grey, and purple...do it yourself its color coded for a reason


----------



## mcitarella87 (Aug 13, 2007)

tried doing it today.. realized i do need to get a new wiring harness.. how much would that cost btw? Nd will i loose my 6 cd changer?


----------



## tommyboy1104 (Sep 25, 2007)

yes you will lose the cd changer, i removed mine and replaced it with the little cubby hole thing. and its 20 bucks for a wire harness


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

go to wall mart they have universal wiring harness for $7 way better than worst buy for $20 or circuit city for almost $40 for their "Smart Harness" that may be an idea if your not so good at wiring.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

all you really need is the harness and a wiring kit for an amp


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

One thing that i have noticed with the Bazooka amps is the need for good wiring. The smallest Bazooka amp that i had was a 600wx2 and i still needed a 4 guage kit with at least a 100AMP fuse. I tried using an 8 guage kit and it almost cought my carpet on fire even with an 80AMP fuse like it said it required. DONT GO WITH CHEAP WIRING!


----------



## mcitarella87 (Aug 13, 2007)

I got a tsunami wiring kit i think its 8 gauge, not sure but it was pretty expensive, maybe a lil too much for the small amp i have, but i guess it will come in handy whenever i replace it for a more powerful one. anyways, ima get the harness and and all that this week, and try to install it all this weekend, lets see how it goes.


----------

